
How we launched our Tribal Space Lounge with a tiny marketing budget - joshpitzalis
Two years ago, a friend of mine started a cafe and he asked me to help promote the place.<p>I finally put together a story about our little marketing campaign and the approach we took.<p>It focuses on this idea of picking one tiny group of people that we loved and doing what we could in the hope that they would help us champion the place.<p>I explain what we did to try and delight them, I&#x27;ve outlined some of the steps we took to put events together and what we did to keep hold of our fans.<p>I hope you enjoy it:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;joshpitzalis.com&#x2F;barsoom<p>There were many many mistakes made, but we worked with what we had and what we knew at the time. In the end we successfully launched the venue and got things started for the business.
======
joshpitzalis
Here is a clickable link to the story:
[http://joshpitzalis.com/barsoom](http://joshpitzalis.com/barsoom)

